# mpicc, gcc et xcode



## titim (7 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
heureux pocesseur d'un imac intel duo, je fais beaucoup de programmation C++, depuis six moi je développe un code scientifique séquentiel. C'est dernier temps j'ai changer mon code en // pour qu'il puisse utiliser pleinement la puissance de ma bécane. Pour ce faire j'ai installé LAM (http://www.lam-mpi.org/) qui n'est rien d'autre que la bibliothèque mpi. Malheuresement je n'arrive pas à compiler et exécuter mon code avec xcode, en effet la compilation // nécessite de compiler avec mpiCC (dans me cas présent). Or je n'arrive pas à changer GCC par mpiCC, j'ai donc créer un Makefile. J'utilise donc xcode pour dévelloper (pour l'environement) et un terminal pour compiler. En un mot, ce n'est pas pratique :rateau: . Existe t ' il une solution dans un code pour changer la compilation "GCC" par "mpiCC" de même pour l'exécution utiliser "mpirun -2 mon_ex" plutot que ./mon_ex
  merci


----------



## titim (7 Mai 2006)

Bon je veux juste changer la compilation gcc par mpic++, j'ai essayé de bidouiller les options de l'active target, mais j'y arrive pas .... si quelqu'un à une idée


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2006)

crée un project vide puis ajoute des targets


----------



## titim (8 Mai 2006)

J'ai créé une target, pour la compilation des fichiers C++, je fais un custum script avec mpic++ (pour utiliser mon compilateur) et lorsque je compile avec ma nouvelle configuration , le compilo écrit "Checking Dependencies" pas plus je n'ai pas le droit à mpic++ -o mon_fichier.cpp ... ?


----------

